# Kohler K321 Head Removal



## hotajax (May 27, 2009)

Got a horizontal shaft K321, head needs to come off and replace the head gasket. So after the bolts that hold down the head are removed, how do you actually break the head free from the cylinder WITHOUT breaking off any of the cooling fins?

Also, when replacing the head gasket, do you need any adhesives or just torque the head to the right specs? The repair manual doesn't address getting the head off, or the use of adhesives for the head gasket. 

Thanks


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

A light tap with a plastic or rubber mallet should do the trick, there are 2 bushings in between the head and the cylinder in the bolt holes that act as guides and supports until the bolts are installed and some times they stick a little. just clean the 2 surfaces good being careful not to damage either install the gasket and head and torque to spec . No adhesives !


----------

